# Does citrus fade in liquid soap?



## Carl (Mar 28, 2019)

We know that citrus has a tenancy to fade over time in Cold Process bar soaps.

Does this also hold true when adding citrus EOs (Lemon, Orange 10x, Grapefruit, Lemongrass) to Liquid soap?


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 28, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 29, 2019)

DeeAnna said:


> Yes.


LOL Well said, DeeAnna!

Good question, Carl!
While DeeAnna is correct (generally speaking), I used my BLIMEY! EO blend in one of the first liquid soaps I ever made and it holds up quite well. Adding Litsea Cubeba EO to a citrus blend  can help "stick" the scent. Plus this one has the advantage of EOs that are said to shoo germs away. I also use this blend as a sub for lemon or lime in other non-citrus blends. 

Zany's BLIMEY! EO blend:
1 part Lemon (25%)
1 part Litsea Cubeba (25%)
2 parts Lime (50%)

The "parts" can be anything you want to use, volume measures like teaspoons, or by weight like grams. 100 grams (approx. 3.5 oz) is ideal for making up a batch. 100 grams = 100%

Another trick for citrus blends is to add an FO to the EO. For  example, I'm test driving BB's Grapefruit Lily FO right now, which is quite nice. My nose likes it! Now I'm thinking I might like to try it with some Pink Grapefruit EO I have on hand.

HTH


----------



## Susie (Apr 14, 2019)

I only scent a small amount, about what we need for a month.  The citrus EO's hold just fine for that duration.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 14, 2019)

Use Rate: I use 2.5 mls per 8 oz Liquid Hair & Body shampoo.

Container: *Natural Boston LDPE Squeezable Plastic Bottle*, 8  oz, holds 9 ounces -- is perfect for the shower.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 14, 2019)

Really? How long of a time frame are we talking about?  I save the citrus essential oils just for liquid soap. They still smell bright and fresh after 4 months.  (paste was diluted, scented, bottled, and stored in a dark cool place until used)

ETA  proper punctuation!


----------



## Susie (Apr 14, 2019)

Mine will stay longer, but I tend to choose scent for my liquid soap randomly and with little warning.  But I still buy citrus EOs, and use them frequently in LS.  But not litsea, never found it did any good, and it changes those clear, bright scents into something...less.  I buy mine from Piping Rock or WSP.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 14, 2019)

I've not had great luck with citrus EOs in soap, whether it's liquid or bar. After 2-3 months, citrus fades badly for me. I think it's reasonable to expect a scent to last at least that long.


----------



## Susie (Apr 14, 2019)

Yeah, mine lasts much longer than that in liquid soap.  But it only started doing so when I changed retailer.  My current soap was lost in a box from the move, so 8 months and counting with a good strong lemon scent.


----------

